# Using Loctite when replacing timing chain upper cam gear



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I replaced my timing chain along with the upper and lower timing chain gears and did not use Loctite on the upper cam bolt. Does anyone see this as a potential problem. I bolted the Timing cover back on and then decided I should first confirm if I need to pull it off and use the Loctite before going any further. 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You should be fine as long as you torqued everything. I never used Locktite -suppose you could. My book says camshaft thrust plate bolt - 20 ft lbs. Cam gear bolt - 40 ft lbs. Timing cover bolts & nuts - 30 ft lbs (however, the Wallace site says 15 ft lbs on the nuts if I am reading it correctly). Oil pan bolts - 12 ft lbs. Harmonic balancer bolt - 160 ft lbs.

Wallace Racing - Pontiac Bolt Torque Values


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Jim said. Never use it on these engines. No need to.


----------

